

New Apple patent applications reveal basic science R&D - parenthesis
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/08/15/new-apple-patent-applications-reveal-basic-science-rd

======
demallien
This is definately a sign that Apple is preparing to flex it's financial
muscles to control the emerging market of portable computing devices.

If they can bring these techniques to market, their competitors just won't be
able to compete - no-one else has the vertical integration from chip design
through to application software. I can't see how companies like Nokia can
respond to Apple gainng, for example, 25% extra battery life through using the
techniques described in these patents. They risk getting shut out of the
market for 10 years, allowing Apple to install an empire in the portable
market similar to that owned by Microsoft in the desktop world.

Personally, I'm not so sure that that is a good thing, and I say that as a
complete and utter Apple devotee (iPod shuffle, iPhone 3G, iBook, Macbook and
iMac 20" at home).

